# Seamonkey and triops



## ip3kid (May 21, 2008)

what are those seamonkey and triop kits like? they seem pretty cool and im thinking of getting 1 to watch the life cycle


----------



## inkyjoe (Mar 31, 2008)

over rated fish food :lol2:


----------



## ip3kid (May 21, 2008)

:lol2: so what are they like?


----------



## -matty-b- (Dec 13, 2007)

crap lol

the sea monkeys anyway never had triop things


----------



## The Chillinator (Jun 26, 2008)

Sea monkeys are just Brineshrimp. Just get an ordinary pickle jar, make up some sea water, attach an air stone and add your brineshrimp eggs.


----------



## James_T (Jan 31, 2008)

The Triops are marginally more interesting. They get larger, and look like mini horseshoe crabs, they also eat eachother. After a week or two the water starts to smell really bad, and they tend to live less than two months.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Triops are cool. Bought a set a few years ago and hatched some. The biggest ate everyone else and you are left with one humungous monster.It was actually quite food orientated but sadly it didnt live for long


----------



## crazyg (Feb 3, 2008)

i had some they grew big but wen they die evaporate all the water let the sand dry out add mineral water and hey presto life begins all over again


----------



## GRB (Jan 24, 2008)

James_T said:


> The Triops are marginally more interesting. They get larger, and look like mini horseshoe crabs, they also eat eachother. After a week or two the water starts to smell really bad, and they tend to live less than two months.


 The water should remain reasonably clean with regular water changes (its hard to kill triops, but thats no reason to neglect them). Lifespan is around 3 -4 months and the US ones offered for sale can reach 6-8cm in length. 

OP: With triops, buy a kit then throw away the crap little tank you get with them as its way too small to culture them with any hope of them reaching full size and producing large egg clutches. Use a container that is big enough to allow 2-4ltr of water per adult or more. Floor space is more important than depth of water. 

Start your colony in a smaller container (eg jam jar) using distilled water with some added mud/silt (pure water kills the young as there is no food). Transfer them once you can see they are 0.5cm or so to the adult container. Perform a weekly 25% water change unless you use some sort of filter. Use of a substrate suitable for fish is a good way to see them behave normally and they dig around in the mud etc. Sand is a good substrate as it doesnt silt up.

Temps 22C or so, provide a decent amount of light (sunlight is risky as it can heat the tank a lot). 

Using this method you should be able to breed several generations of triops. If you allow the water to dry out for 2 weeks or so (bone dry) after the triops have mated you can have the colony indefinitley.


----------



## Reptilover (Jan 15, 2007)

I had great fun with these, both of them. Seamonkeys definatly not as good as the triops. I got a triop kingdm set and they thrived, breed and just have fun. Then all died and i left to dry out, about 5 months later i put some water in because i got some spare eggs but then about 2 days after i put water in loads and i mean 100's of babys popped up. I didnt realise they buried there eggs in sand and tht they can survive witout water. 

Overall trips very cool :2thumb:

and with seamonkeys its funny seeing them swimming around clung to each other : victory:


----------



## The Chillinator (Jun 26, 2008)

Land hermit crabs are also interesting a good to watch.


----------



## Stoke Lad (Jan 26, 2007)

sea monkeys are boring,

i have kept triops loads and find them very intresting,

When adding water ad de-ionised iron water (pure water for your iron) to get best results. think they sell it at tesco in laundry isle, under a £ for a liter, in a small white bottle.

also have alook at magic fish Magic Fish


----------



## ip3kid (May 21, 2008)

k will look at "magic fish" later im at the library atm :lol2:


----------



## _jake_ (Jul 3, 2008)

Stoke Lad said:


> sea monkeys are boring,
> 
> i have kept triops loads and find them very intresting,
> 
> ...


 
_I've just looked at the 'magic fish' are they just brine shrimp like sea monkeys or a true species of fish?, if so and if you know, what species?._

_I had triops when i was younger, and loved them my biggest one got to 2" and he was huge, didn't live that long though, thats the down-side:devil:_


----------



## Esfa (Apr 15, 2007)

"unlike shrimp-like Sea Monkeys, the magnificent Magic Fishes are actual species of tiny fish!"

It sounds like they are some sort of killifish?

Whatever they are, it's sick how they are selling them as a toy! :bash::bash:


----------



## _jake_ (Jul 3, 2008)

Esfa said:


> "unlike shrimp-like Sea Monkeys, the magnificent Magic Fishes are actual species of tiny fish!"
> 
> It sounds like they are some sort of killifish?
> 
> Whatever they are, it's sick how they are selling them as a toy! :bash::bash:


 
Yes, defferiently, or maybe there just some sort of inverterbre that looks like a fish, and there lying:lol2:


----------



## klair328 (Nov 15, 2006)

scared the hell out me.. look like mini monsters out the movie alien lol


----------



## Salamanda (May 28, 2008)

if your going to get some dont buy those expensive kits from shops better off buying the eggs from fish shops ect much much cheaper :lol2:


----------



## ip3kid (May 21, 2008)

magic fish are just brine shrimp:lol2:

*What’s in the Magic Fish Box?*


1 x Packet of *Brine Shrimp Eggs*
1 x Packet of Breek Soil
1 x Paper Filter
1 x Feeding & Measuring Tube
1 x Miniature Fish Bottle-Tank
1 x Set of Magic Fish Instructions


----------



## Esfa (Apr 15, 2007)

yeh but later on it says the brine shrimp is food for the fish.

"All that transforming from soil to life must be hungry business so to feed your Magic Fishes empty tummies (do fish have tummies?) there’s a whole packet of tasty Brine Shrimp Eggs inside to ensure maximum growth and strength!"


----------



## _jake_ (Jul 3, 2008)

Esfa said:


> yeh but later on it says the brine shrimp is food for the fish.
> 
> "All that transforming from soil to life must be hungry business so to feed your Magic Fishes empty tummies (do fish have tummies?) there’s a whole packet of tasty Brine Shrimp Eggs inside to ensure maximum growth and strength!"


 
True, quite cool though, the magic fish, but i wouldn't keep them unless they could go in my tank:whistling2:


----------



## ip3kid (May 21, 2008)

i think they can go in your tank, esfa and me found out they are killifish


----------



## lizlizard (Jul 29, 2009)

If you're interested in finding out more about Triops, there's a really great book that just came out called _*Triops--a very unusual creature*_.

It's mostly for science educators, but the information is very detailed and the photographs are absolutely stunning.

You can find it at: www.littlesciencebooks.com


----------



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

I had triops when i was younger and they are ace. 

jay


----------



## Captainmatt29 (Feb 28, 2009)

Triops rock, i had loads and they got really big!.

If you feed them the right diet etc they can grow huge and are really amusing pets as they can actively learn to associate colors and smells with feeding grounds etc.


----------



## Freakinfreak (May 13, 2009)

We've had both!

The seamonkeys live longer as there is a LOT of sexing  constantly!
And the triops tend to take much more hassle to look after, they also die quickly and the water turns green and smelly no matter how much you bloody clean it!


----------



## Dan22 (May 5, 2010)

recently setup my triops, I bought a Triop Volcano kit, Quite a few things hatched but i now have loads of little things in there and i have no idea what anything is lol.

I had 1 triop but he only lived for 4 weeks, And i have some fairy shrimp (7) which have also been alive for 4 weeks, But i have loads of these little things, Ill post some pictures....Hope someone can identify them for me


----------



## Dan22 (May 5, 2010)




----------



## Dan22 (May 5, 2010)




----------



## chulainn (Nov 29, 2009)

*get both*

triops are great sea monkeys a good too but magic fish a amzing i had some you need a proper tank though they are a species of kill fish we had a ll 3 in one tank it is pretty coolcc


----------



## Dan22 (May 5, 2010)

chulainn said:


> triops are great sea monkeys a good too but magic fish a amzing i had some you need a proper tank though they are a species of kill fish we had a ll 3 in one tank it is pretty coolcc


How did you get the magic fish to hatch? As ive tried 3 different ones and nothing hatch 

What water did you use? Did they need any light? As ive tried allsorts and not a thing haha


----------



## chulainn (Nov 29, 2009)

emm it came with instructions i used my own tank with a light


----------



## Brett (Jul 21, 2009)

Reptilover said:


> I had great fun with these, both of them. Seamonkeys definatly not as good as the triops. I got a triop kingdm set and they thrived, breed and just have fun. Then all died and i left to dry out, about 5 months later i put some water in because i got some spare eggs but then about 2 days after i put water in loads and i mean 100's of babys popped up. I didnt realise they buried there eggs in sand and tht they can survive witout water.
> 
> Overall trips very cool :2thumb:
> 
> and with seamonkeys its funny seeing them swimming around clung to each other : victory:


yeh used to make me laugh watching them swimming around clung to eachother lol


----------



## DaveM (Oct 18, 2006)

Esfa said:


> "unlike shrimp-like Sea Monkeys, the magnificent Magic Fishes are actual species of tiny fish!"
> 
> It sounds like they are some sort of killifish?
> 
> Whatever they are, it's sick how they are selling them as a toy! :bash::bash:



I'm thinking killifish to, especially wit the breek soil (peat?) :bash:


----------



## Snailgirl (Sep 29, 2008)

I just bought a container to keep some triops in, and I'm buying some eggs tonight ^_^

How long will 20g of fish food flakes last me roughly?


----------

